#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thai Visas and Visa Runs >  >  I'm home! My repatriation to Thailand from Dubai during the COVID-19 restrictions

## Thai Dhupp

I have been quiet on the forum for good reasonsince 25th June I had been trying to get all those ducks in a row in order to board the repat flight organised the Royal Thai Consulate-General in Dubai. I had actually been pushing to return since mid-April

I retired at the end of March, and had a flight booked for April 2nd. Fate played its part though  Suvarnabhumi was closed to international flights in the last week of March, rendering my flight useless. My Company graciously re-employed me for April because at the time we had no idea of what this COVID19 disaster was to become. After that, they could not employ me so I sat in Dubai, with no pay for May, June and most of July. The cost was one thing butthe boredom was a killer  nothing open remember? Beaches, bars, even Malls, restaurants, etc etc etc etc all closed.

The path has been trodden many times by returnees in the initial groups before me but, to summarise each non-Thai repatriate needed: the Certificate of Entry, valid Insurance covering 100,000 USD and stating cover for COVID-19, the T8 form, in paper, the valid covid-19 swab test showing a negative result and the associated Fit to Fly certificate, and the confirmed 15 night ASQ booking. I know different Embassies around the World are asking for different things and some are wanting money spent up front  we were lucky in UAE.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

So.. to the tale - I started liaising with the Royal Thai Consulate-General (and the Royal Thai Embassy, in Abu Dhabi), and PJ spoke directly to the relevant government departments in Bangkok to try to get me home. 
At that time, my group, legitimately married foreigner with Thai spouse, was not permitted. There was no other way. Finally however, that group was announced and I could start to make a case for repatriation. One of the biggest hurdles, even if I got that permission, was that there were no commercial flights. All repatriation was organised through the embassy / consulate and of course…limited numbers and Thai nationals first. 

It of course took time to assemble it all, show the Consulate and get confirmation that all was good. In the process, I did a total of FOUR COVID-19 tests and with 2 Fit to Fly certificates to make sure there would be no last-minute issues (and there nearly was – more later).

----------


## Thai Dhupp

I want to shout out appreciation for the Facebook group* ‘**Thai Expats Stranded Overseas due to COVID-19 Restrictions’* (https://www.facebook.com/groups/275821990252759) forum and the excellent information being circulated to us all, plus the support on our journeys to the ASQ. Additionally, my own sub groups and links – Mike Snyder, Isabella Dove, and Martin Wenzel – Mike, Martin and Myself all made the jump and arrived in the LoS together, Isabella made her journey early August, plus great support from Rab and Woonzen, who will start their journey around October-time – thanks guys.

And also, a big shout out to the Thai Consul and his amazing team of hard-working officers at the Thai Consulate-General who worked tirelessly WITH us to make it all happen – thanks to Kung, Wan and all the rest working diligently behind the scenes to help our repatriation go smoothly. So many stories of other Embassies at almost stand-off with people trying to get back to Thailand, phones not getting answered, emails ignored etc.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

For me, the first thing sorted was insurance with Pacific Cross – the Maxima Plus policy covers the requirements and was confirmed by the Consulate. It is an annual policy as I am retiring so need ongoing cover. It is on the Thai Immigration preferred list of Companies

----------


## Thai Dhupp

I researched ASQ’s that were available at the time – I looked at the Richmond, the Two-Three, the Royal Benja - all seemed good and in the right price range , but I wanted something closer to my wife’s family – fate helped in the form of the Siam Mandarina, a hotel I know well from its days as the Grand Inncome. It is within 2 miles of my wife’s family and only 10 minutes from Suvarnabhumi. 

I booked it, with the proviso that the dates could be changed if the flight was delayed or postponed – no problem from them

----------


## Thai Dhupp

We all knew there can be issues getting the Fit to Fly, so I made a point of finding somewhere to do it early, then putting it to the test to check it worked. It did, initially. 

I went to the DHA (Dubai Health Authority) Al Barsha Health centre, and as I am over 50, the test was free. It was negative, results within 24-hour, I paid for the printout and sat with a doctor who issued the FTF. 

Armed with this, back to the Consulate who confirmed that was acceptable. By now, I was assembling my folder of documents to cover anything that might be requested. Remember, you cannot get the flight until the consulate is ready to issue the Certificate of Entry, so you need to gather everything, and wait for the ‘secret’ phone number to call the airline.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

We (my small group of returnees)  got to that point – the ‘secret’ phone number was given (we had already been told we were on the flight – just needed to buy the ticket) which we did. As economy was full, we had a choice of business or… business. I would have chosen it anyway, and s my ex-employer was obliged to get me home at the end of the contract I was not worrying too much about the cost

So now: insurance purchased, ASQ purchased and date confirmed, Flight purchased, and T8 form filled in and in the folder. Back to the consulate to get that all-important CoE. That just left the Negative COVID19 test and the Fit to Fly certificate, within the 72 hours of issue (not test).

----------


## tomcat

...exciting stuff! Congratulations on getting through all of it...welcome home...

----------


## Thai Dhupp

I had done a second COVID test between this point and my first one, just to confirm I was still COVID free. Again, I did not pay for that one, though I should have (!). Again – negative. I had made up my mind to go to DHA – after all they provided everything and it was acceptable to the Consulate, but… to cover all bases I also hid another test with Occupational Health International in Dubai – an excellent service, at 550 AED where they come to the home and test you, then courier the test to the lab and you get the results in 24 hours. 
Thank goodness we did. 

My test number 3, with DHA also came back negative so we went to collect the printouts and FTF, only to be told that ‘we no longer issuing FTF’! They would issue a certificate saying everything APART from the fords ‘fit to fly’ which of course was useless without that key sentence. Let’s just say that from a promising start, DHA did NOT bathe themselves in glory.

So now, we were waiting for OHI. All turned out good though – negative test result number 4 and they issued the required lab report and FTF which once again was accepted by the Consulate. 

We were ready!!!

----------


## Thai Dhupp

So, to summarise…in my folder was – 

The Certificate of Entry (note it is now journey specific, not open ended), 
The negative COVID lab report, 
The Fit to fly cert which needs to say 1. You have tested negative for COVID19 and 2. That you are ‘fit to fly / fit to travel, and with all the doctors’ details and signature
The insurance policy specifically stating COVID19 (no ambiguity or vagueness, or ‘it’s not stated it’s not covered so therefore, it is) cover to $100K
The declaration form
Copy of the valid visa from your passport (Consulate issued me a new via once it was confirmed I was going back)
ASQ certificate / confirmation (note… booking confirmation, not a general enquiry)
T8 form. Like many before, I loaded the AOT app on my phone and registered the T8 information. When in the airport, they asked for the paper copy, not the digital one.
Marriage certificate, the whole thing not just the colourful square certificate (that was the basis of me being allowed back) plus the letter of invite from PJ. This was mainly for the visa renewal.

Notes: did I need it all? Well, not all was taken or coped but it was ALL looked at.

It was a good idea to keep the receipts for the testing, certification, hotel booking, visa, etc. to show you have not just ‘created ‘something on the computer (!)

No need to panic if the visa expired – a new one would be issued once it was definite you are returning. I initially had a 3 month visa which expired in early June, but this time I changed it to a 12 month multi entry visa (cost 700 AED).
It was advisable to make more than 1 copy of those key documents, like the CoE. They are taken and sometimes not returned leaving you without. You are asked for some documents more than once, including at the ASQ when you arrive.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

On flight day, 28th, we all went to the Dubai airport early, and all the consulate staff, including the Consul were there to meet and assist the repatriates, including handing out some delicious food bags. Airport check-in required to see the CoE, the covid test and fit to fly certificate plus of course, the ticket.

The plane left on time, and the journey was uneventful…we arrived about 10 minutes behind the schedule. It was good to be in business class, for the comfort (fully reclining seat, creature comforts, better menu, distancing etc.) but no alcohol available and we all had to wear a mask for the flight duration. One could only access the rest room after seeking permission and being escorted. 

I was especially glad of the distancing – the economy class was rammed and there were three cases identified in the subsequent ASQ, who were on my flight.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

At Suvarnabhumi, the organisation was fantastic. Firstly of course, and not surprisingly…it was deserted. No commercial flights, remember and limited repat flights. We were ushered from the plane, accompanied at all times and led to a holding area, where we sat on rows of socially distanced seating. Airport staff, nurses, airport security and police were…everywhere. 
The nurses processed the document checking quickly – check the COVID19 testing date/time, check the CoE, check the ASQ arrangements, check the passport / visa – all was recorded and a copy of the CoE was retained. 

All the other docs were checked. This whole process was like a conveyor belt with 3 different seating zones but it was very well organised. 

Next we were led to the carousel where our luggage was already being unloaded.  I was one of the first few people to reach the baggage hall (again, totally deserted) and got my trolley and waited for my suitcases.

Thankfully, my cases were some of the first up, so I grabbed them and was directed to the exit and the waiting representatives from the ASQ hotels. 

Just as I was exiting the hall, I realised I had left my expensive 4k MSi laptop in the hall. I immediately assumed that it would be gone, ‘borrowed’ by someone else, as I hurried back, but no…there it was, all on its own by the carousel with no one anywhere near it!. 

Computer recovered, I exited and made contact with the Siam Manarina rep.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

I was led immediately to a waiting mini bus and my cases were loaded in by personnel in Tyvek jumpsuits. I waited in the bus for about 35 minutes for another family also staying at the hotel. They finally arrived (apparently they DID have trouble with paperwork) and we set off to the Hotel.

In reception, we booked in and the 24 hour nurse allocated to the hotel took BP, temp, weight etc. She told us the first COVID19 test would be in 3 days’ time, and until then we were confined to the room 24-hours a day. we would be keeping contact via the LINE app and someone was always available

OK... more to follow about the hotel itself

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> ...exciting stuff! Congratulations on getting through all of it...welcome home...


Thanks *TC.*.. its good to be back!

Yeah - I was excited once I came out of *Suvarnabhumi* - a realisation that I had actually made it back.

----------


## Saint Willy

Congrats on getting home, sounds like a mission.

----------


## Airportwo

Welcome home TD! doubtless been an utter hassle, but given the choices! Good you had the wherewithal to wade through the BS put in your way, many wouldn't have managed.

----------


## Neverna

Congrats, TD. Welcome home.

----------


## Edmond

Congrats TD, and welcome home. And enjoy that retirement! 


What an utter clusterfok Covid has caused globally eh.

----------


## Backspin

How did you pass the time ? Porn is blocked at the airport WiFi eh ? :Smile:

----------


## Bogon

Well done!




> fate helped in the form of the Siam Mandarina, a hotel I know well from its days as the Grand Inncome. It is within 2 miles of my wife’s family and only 10 minutes from Suvarnabhumi.


That's where I stayed. 

2 Things of note. First, the rooms have no balcony. so you have to go all the way to the lobby and exit for a ciggie. Second, my daughter was gutted that the Crystal restaurant was not actually made of of crystal. 

I think she had visions that the restaurant looked a bit like Superman's home.

We cut our holiday short and was lucky to get on the last flight back before Thailand closed their borders in March.

----------


## nidhogg

Welcome back.  Simple fact is, for many of us Thailand is home.

----------


## HuangLao

Cheers, TD! 
Welcome home....

 :Smile:

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Congrats on getting home, sounds like a mission.


It was only wen i was about to leave the ASQ that the enormity of the effort to get to that point hit me, and i did break down a bit. 

I was not the only one.

The stress of it all just came out right there.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Welcome home TD! doubtless been an utter hassle, but given the choices! Good you had the wherewithal to wade through the BS put in your way, many wouldn't have managed.


It was stressful but i made it. I look now at that FaceBook forum i mentioned earlier - there are guys stuck in Australia, or UK or wherever who as yet do not have permission to return - some have been away from family for upwards of 8, 9 and 10 months. I really feel for them. the retirement visa is not worth anything in the current situation, and not is the Elite visa, apparently.

Some Chinese tourists are being let in though, on the 8th October, according to Bangkok Post, so all is well....

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Congrats, TD. Welcome home.


Thanks *Nev*... really highlights what 'home' means when you are stuck outside the country

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Congrats TD, and welcome home. And enjoy that retirement! 
> 
> 
> What an utter clusterfok Covid has caused globally eh.


Cheers *Edmund*... has caused, and for a lot of folks, is continuing to cause. it will sort itself out in the end but thats scant comfort for all those expats who cannot return now.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> How did you pass the time ? Porn is blocked at the airport WiFi eh ?


hi there... well, I never put that to the test though you seem to be well-informed on that topic  :smiley laughing: 

Joking aside, the airport was well managed and quick. no time to use the rest rooms or ATM never mind the WiFi.

The biggest headache was 'waiting' in my apartment in Dubai - nearly 3 months of staring at walls. Of course there, I had access to all the por.... YouTube and NetFlix  I wanted so i could while away the time a little bit. of course...no visitors were allowed, either...

Not being able to go out in Dubai was hard. Curfews, special permissions needed, police monitoring, and most places restricted or simply closed. 

When they opened my building swimming pool i was up there doing 100 lengths every day, for exercise and 'something to do!

oh... there were only about 6 residents in my building... most either moved or left'

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Well done!
> 
> 
> 
> That's where I stayed. 
> 
> 2 Things of note. First, the rooms have no balcony. so you have to go all the way to the lobby and exit for a ciggie. Second, my daughter was gutted that the Crystal restaurant was not actually made of of crystal. 
> 
> I think she had visions that the restaurant looked a bit like Superman's home.
> ...


Hi *Bogon*,

I have been past the place 100's of times when it was the Grand Inncome. Interesting to note that, as the GI, it was a 4-star though not so sure it deserved that rating, but i do know it closed late last year 'under a cloud 'apparently, only to re open with a lick of paint and some new staff uniforms (perhaps I'm being a bit flippant here!) as the 5-star Siam Mandarina. Having stayed in a LOT of 5-star hotels around the world, I can say with confidence - this ain't one of them.

Was still not too bad, under the ASQ control with the emphasis on control. for example, once tested and it was negative we were allowed out of the room for 1 hour/day to the 'garden' or the coffee shop. but on day three of my new found freedom, the coffee shop was closed. Of course, the pool was closed, lol it was drained too to add a finality to that decision. 

There was a lot of checking by government officials while I was an inmate. Don't know if that was the same at all the other ASQs.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Welcome back.  Simple fact is, for many of us Thailand is home.


Hi *nidhogg*.. yes and that becomes more and more relevant when you cannot get back there.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Cheers, TD! 
> Welcome home....


Thank you kindly, sir....

...good to be home!

----------


## HuangLao

> Cheers *Edmund*... has caused, and for a lot of folks, is continuing to cause. it will sort itself out in the end but thats scant comfort for all those expats who cannot return now.



We're waiting.
As it seems the time for a limited general opening [with the mandated protocol] is fast approaching. 
Perhaps at the end of this month or into November [???]. 

 :Smile:

----------


## Mendip

Well done Mr Dhupp on finally getting home, that must be a great feeling after all this time!





> Thai Dhupp finally gets home to enjoy his wonderful new house and finds the perfect hobby to while away those long hot nights.


Was Dan's prophesy close?

But I have to say your story has depressed me immensely...

In a few weeks I'll be finishing up this contract in Sweden, whereupon these contractors will want to send me on my way ASAP. I have the visa and insurance... but I'll be in a country with no network of contacts, no accommodation (and hotels ain't cheap), and no nothing really. These contractors are duty bound to get me home, but I know they won't entertain a business flight and I have no long term relationship with them (this is my first job with these guys) so they won't take kindly to me causing any hassle. Long months waiting during the Swedish winter is so unappealing.

In short, the day I finish my contract I'll have a choice... head up to Stockholm where I guess the Thai embassy is, get a hotel and start the long laborious process you describe... at huge day by day expense... or accept I won't be getting back to Thailand for some time. 

With your experience Mr Dhupp... do you think it worth me even trying?

Another alternative would be to get back to the UK and self isolate for a period until I feel it safe to go and stay with my mum for a while. The thought of 14 days in a UK hotel room doesn't fill me with joy either, to be honest. Sweden isn't currently on the UK 'red' list, but I can't see anything improving in Europe in the near future and in a few weeks maybe the UK will be in full lockdown... so entering won't be an option...

A third option that I don't like to think about... would be to just try and keep working until things improve. Even with little work about if I tout myself out at a low day rate something will come up... but it's not a route I'd like to take.

What a mess this Covid is.

----------


## Bogon

I didn't realise that the hotel was rated 5 stars! Just a passable 4 if stretching it (and I would rate it a little bit lower than that).




> It was only wen i was about to leave the ASQ that the enormity of the effort to get to that point hit me, and i did break down a bit.


There's a thread for that  :Smile: 

I cried today

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Well done Mr Dhupp on finally getting home, that must be a great feeling after all this time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was Dan's prophesy close?
> 
> But I have to say your story has depressed me immensely...
> 
> ...


Hi *Mendip*...

yes.. it is definitely worth trying. make contact with the *Thai embassy* immediately. 

I'm assuming you are legitimately *married*? if so, or if your name is on the *birth certificate* of a Thai child, you have permission to apply for re-entry - you are one of the groups. 

Suss out the *insurance*...maybe you have cover already but it must state specifically that COVID19 is covered AND it has to be to the value of 100,000 USD. 

next is your marriage or birth cert *documents* - make sure you have ALL. 

i believe now it is easier with the *flights* - commercial flights ARE entering Swampy now. either that or the embassy-organised one to get you home. 

meanwhile, investigate the availability of the *COVID-19* swab (nasal) test, not the blood test. in hand with that, check that the provider will also issue the *Fit To Fly cert,* or else contact your medical provider for this. i found that you need more than one avenue for the key requirements in case one fails, as it did in my case. 

So thats flight, permission to enter thailand in principal from the embassy, test and F2F organised.... whats next?

Once the embassy gives you the go-ahead, sign the *Declaration form* (available on the embassy website (this is basically you signing agreement to enter the ASQ), and make a provisional booking with your chosen *ASQ*. show all of this to the embassy and, hopefully, get your *Certificate of Entry* (CoE). then firm up everything, do the testing and F2F within 72 hours of departure, and ..... go home, via the ASQ

Sounds so simple, right!?

email me if you need more

----------


## aging one

How about some information on the hotel. Room, food, internet speed, could you call room service, Grab, or Food Panda?

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> I didn't realise that the hotel was rated 5 stars! Just a passable 4 if stretching it (and I would rate it a little bit lower than that).
> 
> 
> 
> There's a thread for that 
> 
> I cried today


Given that the Thailand hotels can virtually self-assess, that star rating is somewhat 'wishful-thinking!

I would give Siam Mandarina 3 - 3.5 stars maximum.

I think i mentioned before somewhere, for me, upper 4-star and certainly true 5-star is all about attention to detail, and making the guest feel.....special, nothing is too much trouble, whims and last-minute changes are all handled positively and with a smile. true 5-star likes to say yes, to 'make it happen. Wannabe 5-star hides behind 'no' , cannot, not possible whenever asked.

SM did not have attention to detail, but again, a LOT of so-say 5-star hotels in BKK are also in reality 3-4 star.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> How about some information on the hotel. Room, food, internet speed, could you call room service, Grab, or Food Panda?


Greeting AO, hope all is well with you,

part 2, hopefully coming today will tell all, including some photos.

Room - OK
Internet speed - v good, certainly enough to stream movies, football, etc. and the signal strong. I believe good internet is a government requirement for a hotel to be accepted onto the ASQ program
room service - yes, available
Grab, food panda, no, not when i was there, but 7-Eleven? - yes - officially dry food only#
So for example, i wanted to send out for chicken rice from Khoonsin restaurant in Lat Krabang (a venue we are regulars at. sorry, cannot do.

However, there was some flexibility with interpretation of the 'rules' by SM staff. For example, alcohol was not allowed to be served but in my mini-bar, it was stocked with Chang and Singha.
I also brought 1 litre of Bacardi and the cases were not searched.. Martin, who was in the same hotel lives in Lat Krabang and his wife made 3 trips to the Hotel with 'supplies'. In all cases, it was not checked or rejected, and it included cooked dinners. Mike, who stayed in BKK also had his GF bring cooked food and again not rejected. Even when the government clamped down on hotels serving alcohol, the SM did not remove it  (I think on the basis that it might be contaminated so best to let the inmate use it)

----------


## aging one

Thanks and glad to see you are home and in excellent spirits. Looking forward to the report..

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Here is the link to the ASQ Hotel


5-stars hotel in Samut Prakarn*


*Siam Mandarina Hotel*



Address: 99 Moo 6 King Kaew Rd., Rachateva, Bangplee, Samutprakarn 10540Tel: +(66)-2738-8191Fax: +(66)-2738-8188Email: info@siammandarinahotel.com

https://www.siammandarinahotel.com

----------


## Mendip

> Hi *Mendip*...
> 
> yes.. it is definitely worth trying. make contact with the *Thai embassy* immediately. 
> 
> I'm assuming you are legitimately *married*? if so, or if your name is on the *birth certificate* of a Thai child, you have permission to apply for re-entry - you are one of the groups. 
> 
> Suss out the *insurance*...maybe you have cover already but it must state specifically that COVID19 is covered AND it has to be to the value of 100,000 USD. 
> 
> next is your marriage or birth cert *documents* - make sure you have ALL. 
> ...



Thanks for that... you've motivated me to initiate things rather than just think that it would be impossible.

I'm legitimately married and have the certificate with me, and I also have my daughter's birth certificate with my name on, with me. I also recently got Bupa to issue me a certificate confirming Covid cover.

I'll look into the possibility of a Covid test and Fit to Fly cert, but Gothenburg is a big city and I'm sure it will be possible.

I've just found out the Gothenburg has a Thai consulate so I'll start with an email to them and take it from there. It will be impossible for me to get to the embassy in Stockholm while this work is ongoing...

Fingers crossed...

----------


## katie23

@Thai dupp - congrats on making it back to TH. Seems like your experience is similar to getting into PI for foreigners with Filipino spouse or child. Also a lot of hoops to get the visa. The difference is, after getting the covid test at Manila airport, the person stays 1-2 days at a govt-approved hotel to wait for the results. If negative, then foreigner can proceed to 14-day home quarantine (based on experience of Mark of Overstay Road on YT - he's not married, but has a kid). 

@mendip - good luck!

----------


## Looper

Welcome home from the long journey (courtesy of our secretive Chinese friends) that is now international travel Thai Dupp!

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Welcome home from the long journey (courtesy of our secretive Chinese friends) that is now international travel Thai Dupp!


Cheers, Looper

Good to be back, lol, even if I am one of the 'dirty Farang' contaminating those pure oriental types....

----------


## Stumpy

Welcome Home or Back.  :Smile: 

I just had 2 business colleagues from the states make the trek and both just finished their quarantine "sentence" at the Grande Centre Pointe Sukhumvit on Wednesday. Similar process to yours except they had to petition the Thai embassy for business approval. The process to get approval was about 2 weeks prior and they had to take a covid test 2 days prior to flying and the results had to be certified and all the documentation brought with them. They had to have a full itinerary documented and visit intentions. Upon arrival at immigration they were escorted to a private van and taken directly to the GCP.  At the GCP, they were not allowed any visitors for the first 5 days. We spoke a lot during their "Sentence" via Video Telcom and we laughed a lot. I was sitting on beach siipping good bourbon on Koh Chang.  One said they should have brought over an orange jumpsuit with DOC stamped on the back.  :rofl:   They were given 3 square meals (Just like prison) and they came in a Bento box. They had a walking area out by the garden. GCP is a dry hotel so one of my buddies brought over 3 bottles, 1 for him, 2 for me but I told him in a pinch he could kill 2 bottles. They did not check luggage. On day 2 they conducted a Covid test and again on day 12. Day 14 they were both released and we met up at the factory for a day of laughs.  

I think one thing that concerns us all is that we are afraid just like after 9/11 that many of these travel processes will become mandatory. The Chinese sure dialed up a good one...

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> @Thai dupp - congrats on making it back to TH. Seems like your experience is similar to getting into PI for foreigners with Filipino spouse or child. Also a lot of hoops to get the visa. The difference is, after getting the covid test at Manila airport, the person stays 1-2 days at a govt-approved hotel to wait for the results. If negative, then foreigner can proceed to 14-day home quarantine (based on experience of Mark of Overstay Road on YT - he's not married, but has a kid). 
> 
> @mendip - good luck!


Hi *Katie*, and thanks.

At the very start, the Thai government approved 'home quarantine', when it was just the Thai nationals repatriating. Of course, a great number of them flew home then totally disregarded those home quarantine requirements, mainly y'know...staying at HOME. 

As a result, that option was withdrawn, before any non Thai repatriation took place. 

With regards to the length of quarantine... yes a lot of countries are doing the 3 day or 5 day them home option but sadly not here. The cynical might point to the potential earnings to be made from ASQ arrangements but I am not so sure. 40% of the cost of the ASQ goes to the hospital teamed up with the hotel (they all have to have that 24 hour medical cover) so not so sure how much additional profit people are talking about? Still, 15 nights is what it is in Thailand, at the moment.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Welcome Home or Back. 
> 
> I just had 2 business colleagues from the states make the trek and both just finished their quarantine "sentence" at the Grande Centre Pointe Sukhumvit on Wednesday. Similar process to yours except they had to petition the Thai embassy for business approval. The process to get approval was about 2 weeks prior and they had to take a covid test 2 days prior to flying and the results had to be certified and all the documentation brought with them. They had to have a full itinerary documented and visit intentions. Upon arrival at immigration they were escorted to a private van and taken directly to the GCP.  At the GCP, they were not allowed any visitors for the first 5 days. We spoke a lot during their "Sentence" via Video Telcom and we laughed a lot. I was sitting on beach siipping good bourbon on Koh Chang.  One said they should have brought over an orange jumpsuit with DOC stamped on the back.   They were given 3 square meals (Just like prison) and they came in a Bento box. They had a walking area out by the garden. GCP is a dry hotel so one of my buddies brought over 3 bottles, 1 for him, 2 for me but I told him in a pinch he could kill 2 bottles. They did not check luggage. On day 2 they conducted a Covid test and again on day 12. Day 14 they were both released and we met up at the factory for a day of laughs.  
> 
> I think one thing that concerns us all is that we are afraid just like after 9/11 that many of these travel processes will become mandatory. The Chinese sure dialed up a good one...


Hey there, *JPPR2*,

yep sounds similar to my hotel experience - im just drafting out the tale now. 

I came back on Marriage approval, they on Business approval, but broadly similar. For my quarantine, in fact it was 15 nights, not 14, though on that last day we could check out from 6am!

----------


## aging one

Such a good thread. Old TD..            

You must be on such a high right now being "Home" for sure. Keep this tale going on.

----------


## Stumpy

> Hey there, *JPPR2*,
> 
> yep sounds similar to my hotel experience - im just drafting out the tale now. 
> 
> I came back on Marriage approval, they on Business approval, but broadly similar. For my quarantine, in fact it was 15 nights, not 14, though on that last day we could check out from 6am!


Additionally, for what it may be worth to others, the cost to get here including airfare, covid testing before and during, van service from Airport and hotel stay during 14 day quarantine was just under $7,000 usd. Of course hotel choices and airline flights will have an impact on the costs.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

Thank you for sharing your return adventure. A lot of good info there. And thank you for that link to the FB  repatriation group. I already joined. 
I have read every word you wrote with great interest. 
And I am constantly monitoring the news for new info concerning return to Thailand.
 I am lucky in two respects, I have my wife with me, and we maintain a private residence in the Florida, that we were planning to keep for vacations there. And perhaps returning to the US  if I got too sick to be in Thailand when I got older. 
But  our house in Thailand sits empty, and I miss our dogs. One poor guy still sleeps outside my door waiting for me to come out. We are lucky to have my wife's sister taking care of the dogs, cutting the grass, and starting our car every so often.
At this point we will wait a couple of moths more in the hope that travel restrictions are relaxed , I am not sure I can sit in a hotel room for 14 days. Also we have a very long trip from FL to Thailand (24 hr at least ) with a min of two plane changes and multiple airports and I am not sure how safe it is to be on airplanes and wait in airports for that long. 
I can't wait for a vaccine to put an end to all of these nonsense. !! But if things don't change in the next few months I will have to bite the bullet and go through the same process as you.
below is poor boy waiting for us.

----------


## aging one

Mans best friend bro, for a reason..

----------


## Bogon

> At the very start, the Thai government approved 'home quarantine', when it was just the Thai nationals repatriating. Of course, a great number of them flew home then totally disregarded those home quarantine requirements, mainly y'know...staying at HOME.


This is the option I had, but this meant that the whole household would have to quarantine with me. 

As the missus, youngest kids and and nanny did not come with us to the UK due to commitments, I (the wife  :Smile: ) decided that it would be better for me shack up in a hotel for a couple of weeks. I had a case full of UK food and sitting by the pool sipping beers for 2 weeks was no real hardship. 

Pretty gutted I had to check-out and go home in the end.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chittychangchang

> Fingers crossed


All the best with it!

TD has shown the way, respecto for his journey and sharing.

I know I'd rather be with my family having sacrificed a couple of weeks in luxury isolation, than an uncertain few months in freezing Blighty.

----------


## YourDaddy

> Welcome back.  Simple fact is, for many of us Thailand is home.


Until your next visa appointment

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> All the best with it!
> 
> TD has shown the way, respecto for his journey and sharing.
> 
> I know I'd rather be with my family having sacrificed a couple of weeks in luxury isolation, than an uncertain few months in freezing Blighty.


thats exactly right - when you are away from home and family, and its out of your control to return, increasingly, you will do anything to get back. the government knows this which is why we are currently in the situation we are in.

A word about the costs for information as to what desperate returnees are faced with. For me:
* New visa, to cover for the expired one i got in March - 700 AED
* paying for the accommodation for the additional time while waiting to sort out my return - 20,000 AED. an additional cost because I was unable to return at the end of March
* flight to return to Thailand - 4,300 AED (but luckily, my ex-employer covered that cost
* ASQ hotel - 42,000 THB - this is one of the cheaper/more reasonable options. a lot up around 60k, 80k, 100k and on . Phuket options up to 500k, i read somewhere
* Mandatory insurance for the repatriation - 58,000 THB

if you say approx. 9THb to 1 AED...

                                                     6,300
                                                 180,000
                                                   38,700
                                                   42,000
                                                    58,000
                                                  ---------
                                                  325,000 THB
I got back the 38,700 for the plane ticket, so i was out of pocket by 286,300. the actual repatriation costs to me were 106,300 THB if  yoy take out the costs of my extended stay in Dubai

This is not including food, drink, travel costs via taxi, etc

yes...a LOT of money you only live once and i would rather live it with family not wasting my life away stuck on my own in Dubai.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Until your next visa appointment


yeh... i wonder what the future will hold now for long stay visa holders. 

Its very obvious the government do not want us here but they do want the money we spend. You only got to see how they are treating expats on retirement visas, or even Elite visa holders.

My visa is a 12-month one so i have breathing space - got to do my first 90-day check in soon, and that 1st one must be in person apparently, not on line.

At some point soon, i will convert it to the 'marriage visa' so  i guess at that time we will see what the government thinking i_s_

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> This is the option I had, but this meant that the whole household would have to quarantine with me. 
> 
> As the missus, youngest kids and and nanny did not come with us to the UK due to commitments, I (the wife ) decided that it would be better for me shack up in a hotel for a couple of weeks. I had a case full of UK food and sitting by the pool sipping beers for 2 weeks was no real hardship. 
> 
> Pretty gutted I had to check-out and go home in the end.


Lol... sounds like you had a good time.

if you are with someone I'm sure its easier, but for me, traveling back alone, the novelty of 'me time' soon wore off.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Additionally, for what it may be worth to others, the cost to get here including airfare, covid testing before and during, van service from Airport and hotel stay during 14 day quarantine was just under $7,000 usd. Of course hotel choices and airline flights will have an impact on the costs.


People will pay it though and the government knows it. ASQ and the whole quarantine process will not be going away any time soon.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Thank you for sharing your return adventure. A lot of good info there. And thank you for that link to the FB  repatriation group. I already joined. 
> I have read every word you wrote with great interest. 
> And I am constantly monitoring the news for new info concerning return to Thailand.
>  I am lucky in two respects, I have my wife with me, and we maintain a private residence in the Florida, that we were planning to keep for vacations there. And perhaps returning to the US  if I got too sick to be in Thailand when I got older. 
> But  our house in Thailand sits empty, and I miss our dogs. One poor guy still sleeps outside my door waiting for me to come out. We are lucky to have my wife's sister taking care of the dogs, cutting the grass, and starting our car every so often.
> At this point we will wait a couple of moths more in the hope that travel restrictions are relaxed , I am not sure I can sit in a hotel room for 14 days. Also we have a very long trip from FL to Thailand (24 hr at least ) with a min of two plane changes and multiple airports and I am not sure how safe it is to be on airplanes and wait in airports for that long. 
> I can't wait for a vaccine to put an end to all of these nonsense. !! But if things don't change in the next few months I will have to bite the bullet and go through the same process as you.
> below is poor boy waiting for us.


Glad it was on some help and, good luck

The Facebook forum i listed previously was a godsend to me - real support and advice. I chipped in a bit and i got a lot out of others experiences

Teya's YouTube channel 'Its Thai things' is a good source for the latest government thinking and the current rules for repatriation

if you need any other info or advice, email me and i will try to help

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Such a good thread. Old TD..            
> 
> You must be on such a high right now being "Home" for sure. Keep this tale going on.
> 
> Attachment 58255


, 


I am but its took a long time to come down from the work ethic. You cannot just work n work day after day for decades, then suddenly switch it off on the first day of retirement and expect to totally chill out. My experience anyway.

 I'm still waking up really early and still thinking about work stuff, even though i left!

Someone told me a long time back that the worst thing for your body is to go from full on work days with all the associated stresses and pressures (and rewards) to ... nothing. its a massive body-shock. I have a lot planned to do for just this reason... I'm currently building a kitchen, then I'm building a walk-in closet, i will be helping the builder with the car port, sorting out the pool, doing the garden etc etc etc. 

lol more than when i was working full time, but its work at my face without unnecessary pressure.

----------


## Stumpy

> Until your next visa appointment


My Visa updates and check ins are a cake walk and always have been. 




> yeh... i wonder what the future will hold now for long stay visa holders.
> 
> Its very obvious the government do not want us here but they do want the money we spend. You only got to see how they are treating expats on retirement visas, or even Elite visa holders.
> 
> My visa is a 12-month one so i have breathing space - got to do my first 90-day check in soon, and that 1st one must be in person apparently, not on line.
> 
> At some point soon, i will convert it to the 'marriage visa' so i guess at that time we will see what the government thinking is


I think the view many foreigners have about Thailand and the government wanting them out is solely based on the Visa type, how the individual interacts with the immigration people at the annual and 90 day updates and of course the area you live. What I mean by where you live, there are areas with high foreigner populations and I have personally over my years watch unruly westerners go off on Thai immigration staff over stupid stuff that seemed to be their fault anyway. This unfortunately sets in play that all westerners are a pain. I have never felt like they wanted me out in all my years here.

----------


## Stumpy

> People will pay it though and the government knows it. ASQ and the whole quarantine process will not be going away any time soon.


I agree TD, Especially business travelers. The company writes it all off anyway. Just another business expense. I was supposed to fly back to the states for our annual AOP and it was relatively easy getting out but the return back was a pain and while the company was willing to foot the bill and take care of all the leg work for tests and paperwork, I said I can do a Telco and save the company a ton of cash and me a lot of headaches.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

So I flew on the evening of the28th July, arriving at around 7am on 29th. After the uneventful flight and whizzing through Suvarnabhumi airport, at last, the ASQ senten.adventure was about to begin. 


*Day 0 29th July*
Arrived into the hotel to be greeted by fully-paper suited hotel and medical personnel. The check-in required the CoE, the declaration and a passport copy plus of course the confirmation of the ASQ hotel booking.

Then it was the initial medical, my BP was up due to stress I think but they were not concerned. My temp was up at 37.1 but again, no issues.

The nurse escorted me to the allocated cell and advised me that I would be COVID tested on day 3 and day 11. Until the first test results were back (and obviously, negative), we had to remain in the room at all times.

The room itself was a pretty standard hotel room  large comfortable bed, TV , ample power sockets and internet, and of course, AC. There was a full bathroom with tub, though it was only ¾ size lengthways. There were tea and coffee making facilities, and 15 large bottles of drinking water. The first surprise was, the mini-bar had several bottles of beer!

I spent the day getting used to the room, and the facilities and I had a good sleep, my first for about 4 weeks. The stress really took it out of me. Although I did not know it at the time, it was going to take nearly all the ASQ time to get back to any semblance of what one might call a normal sleep pattern.

I tried the TV and discovered NO ENGLISH CHANNELS!! Lol a quick call to reception though and a paper suited maintenance guy came, armed with a USB. 5 minute later and 30 watchable channels. The internet worked flawlessly.

Breakfast, which I had selected on check in, arrived at around 0900. 



A sort of western style ham and eggs + rice n shrimps!. It was good  no complaints, a theme that continued throughout the stay.
I had also ordered my lunch and dinner at the check in, but from day 1 onwards we had to order from the menu supplied on LINE the evening before. The menu offered 3 options for breakfast, 3 for lunch and 3 for dinner, and over the 15 nights, the menu never repeated. Although the menu choices seemed limited, in fact there was always something good to choose. 

The nurse contacted me on the provided LINE account to make sure it was working and to remind me to take my temperature and post in on LINE. I had my own digital infra-red thermometer which they allowed me to use.

Lunch arrived at 1300. Dinner arrived at 1900





I posted my temperature, ordered my day 1 menu choices from the menu that arrived on LINE from Reception, and went to bed early, convinced that this was going to be fairly easy.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

Damn! sorry all...i forgot to re-size the photos. will do for day 1 onwards

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Day 1 30th July
*Despite the 3 hour time difference I woke up at 0455 (0155 Dubai-time). I could not get back to sleep and ended up watching random YouTube videos until the tap on the door, this time at 0650  the Breakfast has arrived knock





This was the modus operandi for the duration of my stay  the knock for notification, no direct contact. There was a table outside the door to place the meals on, and where you placed the empties tray when you finished. All the food came in disposable containers and the cutlery was plastic.

I had got into the routine for the food. I was taking 2 baths a day but at about 1400, I became stir crazy  cooped up in this hotel room, not allowed out. I wanted to go out. There was security on each floor (I was on the 3rd floor) so popping out was not an option.

I also realised why I woke up so early. 3 meals a day, and zero exercise  I was not burning anything to make me tired. No more daytime naps. I had to sleep through the night so dozing was out. 

I struggled through the day, chatting to the nurse on LINE and of course PJ via skype  thank goodness for skype. I was also able to speak to my son in UK, though the 6 hour time difference did not always work for us.





Did all my temp checks and ordered the next days food. Early to bed again

----------


## Stumpy

I am laughing my ass off TD, I got the same type Bento box pictures from my colleagues. They got a menu with 3 options for Bfast, Lunch and Dinner. No other choices so they had to mix it up over 14 days. At Day 10 one said they were about to run naked through the lobby to get some different food.  :smiley laughing:  

The other tried doing jump rope out in the "Yard"  (Prison term) and the Thai help laughed at him, so he tried handing them the rope to see if they could do better.

----------


## jabir

> yeh... i wonder what the future will hold now for long stay visa holders. 
> 
> Its very obvious the government do not want us here but they do want the money we spend. You only got to see how they are treating expats on retirement visas, or even Elite visa holders.
> 
> My visa is a 12-month one so i have breathing space - got to do my first 90-day check in soon, and that 1st one must be in person apparently, not on line.
> 
> At some point soon, i will convert it to the 'marriage visa' so  i guess at that time we will see what the government thinking i_s_


Sounds like you have some expensive respite, well done and good luck, but don't make plans based on what the gov is thinking, next week or month it could be the opposite and they'll blame you for it.

 :Smile:

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> I am laughing my ass off TD, I got the same type Bento box pictures from my colleagues. They got a menu with 3 options for Bfast, Lunch and Dinner. No other choices so they had to mix it up over 14 days. At Day 10 one said they were about to run naked through the lobby to get some different food.  
> 
> The other tried doing jump rope out in the "Yard"  (Prison term) and the Thai help laughed at him, so he tried handing them the rope to see if they could do better.



Lol the choices were limited by tasty and the menus were unique for the whole duration

We could also order from the house menus - cafe, room service, pasta/pizza, alacarte, desert  and all with 20% discount. will explain all in future posts.

Which ASQ were they in, as a matter of interest?

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Day 2 31st July*
Woke up too damn early again. The routine was monotonous even though it was only my second day it felt like i had done a week already. 

As mentioned, I was on the 3rd floor, the same floor as the garden  so near yet still out of reach. In fact, my room neither faced Suvarnabhumi nor the Main road  I looked out at right angles but straight across the garden to rooms at the other side of the garden. 

From the attached photo you can see I looked across into the bedroom of a couple of young, blond-haired Korean chicks also doing ASQ who seemed to walk around starkers for most of the day, but I even got bored of that in the end. Also, I did not want anyone seeing ME walking around starkers so I kept the curtains closed the entire time.

No, the main news today was only one day to go until I got tested! I discovered I could order coffee from the coffee shop and it would be delivered to the room so I started having a Mocha every morning at 10am. 

I was bored of YouTube already. I made contact with Martin who had travelled to the ASQ with me from UAE via LINE and messenger. We were both scheduled for the first COVID19 test on day 3 so we were looking forward to the freedom that would come with a negative test!

Dont know how many of you have done any COVID19 testing? Having done 4 nasal swabs in UAE, you would think I would be used to itnah. Hated them. If you have to get a test and are offered either throat or nose, choose throat every time! The nose swab is not painful, no no, but it is effin uncomfortable / irritating. Depending on the skill of the nurse administering the test swab it ranged from bloody horrible to OMG that swab is all the way through and coming out of the back of my head. The swab stick is long and some nurses insist on inserting it all the way.










Killed the rest of the day with meals, baths, TV, skype and Messenger. This day was very long. I tried to stay awake til late in the hope I would sleep in. 

The room really felt like a prison now.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> , 
> 
> 
> I am but its took a long time to come down from the work ethic. You cannot just work n work day after day for decades, then suddenly switch it off on the first day of retirement and expect to totally chill out. My experience anyway.
> 
>  I'm still waking up really early and still thinking about work stuff, even though i left!
> 
> Someone told me a long time back that the worst thing for your body is to go from full on work days with all the associated stresses and pressures (and rewards) to ... nothing. its a massive body-shock. I have a lot planned to do for just this reason... I'm currently building a kitchen, then I'm building a walk-in closet, i will be helping the builder with the car port, sorting out the pool, doing the garden etc etc etc. 
> 
> lol more than when i was working full time, but its work at my face without unnecessary pressure.


My retirement became official last March also, That's when I started collecting my trade Union pension, and social security, but the project I was working on in NYC was completed last September and I was lucky enough to convince management (worked for that company for 18 years) to lay me off so I was able to collect unemployment until March that my pension started.   It was lucky for me because I was able to miss the Pandemic in NYC  . We were going to   come back to Thailand when covid started and we thought we would be safer in the US , so we decided to stay a few months more and see how things played out . For sure I thought that a therapy would had been developed in a few months and the travel restrictions resolved. 
Boy was I wrong!! In retrospect I wish we had come to Thailand . 
  Concerning retirement, having experienced some of it already.  It was great for a few months. Sleep late, fix things around the house, Garden etc . But it grows old quick.  For most of my adult life I got up 4:00 am.  I still cant brake that habit.  It is now 6:am in FL, and I am sitting in the dark writing this while wife sleeps like a baby LOL. 
It is Unfortunate that the thing that I did not have all my life. (Discretionary time to go places ) , I have so much  now,  but I cant travel anywhere.
You never want something more that when they tell you you cant have it LOL
So Here is what  I have done, and some of my advice for you to try. 
What you are already thinking of, (fix the house, gardens, carports etc. ) I am doing the same and plan some of the same for Thailand home when I come back.
 -Travel when it is allowed again. I am lucky to have family , in Greece, Itali, Australia and of,course the US and Thailand, and plan to visit them often until when they seem me coming they turn their light off , shut the doors and keep quiet until I leave. LOL .  I am sure you have a lot of contacts from your work abroad, Cultivate them. 
  -Take a small amount of money  that you don't fear loosing and trade. If you are conservative, you can grow it, have some fun doing it,  keep things interesting, and keep you interested in what's going on around the world.   
 -If you are interesting in Music , buy a guitar. Plenty of tutorials on YouTube and a good way to annoy the wife and neighbors with your squeaking. 
 -Increase your exercise and decrease your caloric intake. You cant eat the same like when you were working and running around all day. 
KIDLE !!!! great for your quarantine hotel stay also. Download the App on you Ipad , Smartphone or laptop.  If you have Amazon prime, there is kindle unlimited with plenty of books for free or a small fee. 
 And watch the booze.  no explanation necessary there. We know what the say about idle hands and the guy with the pitchfork and tail dressed in red. I seen you eyeing the korean girls with the blonde hair already.  LOL
Good luck and Enjoy the new adventure in your life. and thank for sharing, your thread makes for interesting reading.

----------


## armstrong

Did they refill the beers in the fridge if you drunk em?

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Did they refill the beers in the fridge if you drunk em?


Hey *Armstrong*, hope all is well with you...

Nope not a chance AFTER the government crackdown on some ASQ hotels trying to make the stay good for the 'guests'.

In the first few days after arrival, yes they did but i was too slow for that! Others succeeded though.

One of my other travelling friends did manage a top up, and we shared some of those. Also, Martin's wife brought beer which was not checked so again, supplies could be 'got in'.

The ministry were sending scouts and inspectors to check al the ASQ's and SM were scared of losing their ASQ status. Apparently there was some trouble with people leaving the hotel to go buy food in central BKK and so all the rules were tightened up / enforced  by the government for all the ASQ's.

----------


## Stumpy

> Which ASQ were they in, as a matter of interest?


Grande Centre Pointe, Sukhumvit

One thing that they both said, You start out thinking  "14 days, that's not to bad" But it grates on you. Both said by day 8 its starts to get really boring.

----------


## Shutree

From the attached photo you can see I looked across into the bedroom of a  couple of young, blond-haired Korean chicks also doing ASQ who seemed  to walk around starkers for most of the day, ....


The breakfast photos are all well and good. Possibly I am not the only one interested in the Korean chicks?  :Smile:

----------


## nidhogg

I cannot even work out which attached photo is supposed to show that.

----------


## skidley

Thai Dhupp, Glad to see you made it back with your sanity. I was lucky enough to be home when the shut down happened so was stuck working from home for the first few months until the Company decided to put the project on hold.

Now the restart of the project is about to happen and I am being asked if I can come back to work in November. I will also need to sort out travel back to Thailand from UAE. This has got me a bit worried that if I leave Thailand I might have a hard time getting back in. I think I will be asking the Company to take care of all the expenses associated with it.

Out of interest, how long did it take from when you started the "process" of returning, once you knew you were entitled to return, to when you actually got on a plane? As I already have a marriage visa do you think this would help speed up the process?

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Grande Centre Pointe, Sukhumvit
> 
> One thing that they both said, You start out thinking  "14 days, that's not to bad" But it grates on you. Both said by day 8 its starts to get really boring.


I concur. 

The highs - getting the 1st negative result, getting that hours freedom, going to the coffeeshop were definitely outweighed by hours of abject boredom in a tiny hotel room.

----------


## Saint Willy

> a couple of young, blond-haired Korean chicks also doing ASQ who seemed to walk around starkers for most of the day, ....


More photos required.


 :ourrules:

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Thai Dhupp, Glad to see you made it back with your sanity. I was lucky enough to be home when the shut down happened so was stuck working from home for the first few months until the Company decided to put the project on hold.
> 
> Now the restart of the project is about to happen and I am being asked if I can come back to work in November. I will also need to sort out travel back to Thailand from UAE. This has got me a bit worried that if I leave Thailand I might have a hard time getting back in. I think I will be asking the Company to take care of all the expenses associated with it.
> 
> Out of interest, how long did it take from when you started the "process" of returning, once you knew you were entitled to return, to when you actually got on a plane? As I already have a marriage visa do you think this would help speed up the process?


Total time about 8 weeks. That's from the initial contact with the Consulate to flying out of Dubai International. 

Definitely a plus if your employer will cover those repat costs

A legit marriage certificate will definitely help you in the repat process, thought there is talk of retirees also being allowed back in the near future.

I would have liked a 'work from home' option but not so easy for construction safety!

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Day 3  1st August

*






Today was all about that test, the first of 2 COVID19 tests I had to do during the quarantine. It played on my mind from as soon as I woke up  on one one side, the potential freedom of movement (relative to now) that a negative result would bring but  that test itself. That nasal swab and the nurse pushing it in too far. 

I found myself pacing, sitting on the bed pretending to watch TV, making yet another coffee and generally getting worked up. NoI did not enjoy that testing. 

The nurse had told via LINE that the test was at 1000. 10 Oclock cameand went. 1010, 1015.. I started to convince myself it had been cancelled. I got to use the bathroom, but mid-way there, a firm knock on the door and Your COVID test please come. This was the mode of communication BTW, no door opening or direct contact. 

All thoughts of the bathroom vanished, I stepped out in the corridor for the first time in 3 days and I followed the nurse assistant like a zombie. I said wish it was the throat test to which he immediately replied it is! OMG thank you God. The throat test I can handle. I walked a lot more confidently to the temporary nursing station that has been set up in the courtyard. Please take a seat, andrelax  That I did. Open your mouth. I complied. 

1 throat swab later and I was getting up to go. No, No, wait! We still have the nasal swab to do! D A M N!!! Both tests were being done. I tipped my head back after seeing the longest nasal swab ever, at least 12 cm. the nurse started to insert it and I felt the uncomfortable irritance of an unwelcome intruder. As she pushed it further in I started tipping further back. Then she put her other hand on my head to stop me moving and pushed it right in. I was mentally thrashing about trying to get rid of it. It seemed to be in a long, long way. No this was not a weird sex movie scene, it was a medical disaster movie with me making a scene!

The nurse extracted the swab, and I immediately started sneezing, same as the other FOUR tests in UAE. OK you can go back to the room now. I got up and left but I did have the presence of mind to walk back SLOWLY, savouring this little bit of outside-the-room time. I walked back to my room, but on the way I detoured to check out the balcony garden overlooking Suvarnabhumi Airport. No-one challenged me and I then returned to the room and lock-down



I had ordered a coffee-shop coffee and today I also ordered a chocolate waffle for being a brave soldier with nursey and settled down to await the result

----------


## bowie

TD, thanks for the report. Great report full of detail. First hand experience worth its weight. 
 :tumbs:

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Day 4  2nd August
*
Freeeeedom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yessss. Results came back negative, in fact we were supposed to get the results from the hotel reception at 0900 but the nurse told me the good news at 7am. 



I started thinking about going out of the room. Residents doing ASQ had to book their time slot for the garden, coffee shop or gym. As I had no gym kit with me, so that left the coffee shop and garden. I booked both.

Not knowing the procedure, at 9am I went down to where I thought the coffee shop was, outside and started to walk down the outer steps. Ooops. No.. we have to escort you to and from the facility in case you thought to detour and jump in a taxi. My first trip to the coffee shop, under escort; was by myself. There were 3 other people in there, all distanced but not wearing masks. I ordered an Americano and just relaxed OUT OF THE ROOM! The hour went by quickly, in fact, 1 hour 15 minutes but the patrol had noted my time and came to tell me to vacate. 







They walked me to the elevator then left me. Thanks! I went up to the 3rd floor then straight out into the balcony garden. About 10 people there, I stayed another hour, really just enjoying the sun and fresh air. So as not to push it too much, I went back to the room  I had a garden session booked in the afternoon.

At 3pm I was again in the garden. The arrangement for this was you book your slot then at the time yougo there. No need to be escorted. I had a pleasant 90 minutes chatting to other inmates and then back to the room.

This new found freedom was a whole lot better that before. 






oops...where did that Heineken come from...?

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> TD, thanks for the report. Great report full of detail. First hand experience worth its weight.


Welcome *bowie*...

I was a bit behind today - 

I got down to *kitchen*...









and *trifle*...









…making duties!

----------


## Dragonfly

> TD, thanks for the report. Great report full of detail. First hand experience worth its weight.


indeed, it is

don't think anyone is going to go back to Thailand anytime sooon

those TV diner style food feel miserable though, and the emptiness of the place is quite creepy, no matter how good it looks

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> indeed, it is
> 
> don't think anyone is going to go back to Thailand anytime sooon
> 
> those TV diner style food feel miserable though, and the emptiness of the place is quite creepy, no matter how good it looks


That non returning, its the general consensus and I agree - too many hoops to jump through and far too much cost involved (its more now than when I did it)

I remember hearing waaaay back in May that the government do not really want any foreign tourism in the country until Q1 2021. it is certainly heading that way at the moment despite all the talk of opening this and opening that. 

I think the talk is designed to placate the hoteliers, that the government is 'doing something', but as we can all see, not much has actually happened. 1 busload of Chinese tourists arriving on the 8th September, with full ASQ, and travel limitations is not going to set the tourist sector alight.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*My Daily Coffee
*
Like a lot of people, I depend on coffee. Well… I’m not an addict or anything, that was some time ago and 12 cups a day. Nowadays, 1-2 a day, occasionally 3, but not Nescafe or whatever. I have not bought instant coffee for over 30 years – nice as it might be, it’s still a warm, brown drink, not really coffee.

No, one of the creature comforts I took to the ASQ was the ability to make real coffee. 2 bags of ground coffee, my china mug, and a little Vietnamese 1-cup drip coffee container. Not the all-out best arrangement, especially as I usually use a cafetiere and so had no filter papers!





It became the norm to have one fresh brewed cup every morning at about 0800 – a kind of ritual to help pass the day. That and the one in the coffee shop made my daily ration. 

Its the little things that make a difference when you are trapped in a room for 15 nights.





Cheers!

----------


## OhOh

> too many hoops to jump through and far too much cost involved


In an ASQ on day 6. 

The UK Thai embassy was very helpful and the decision quick. Although  they stated that all "repatriation" were full for months they also  suggested the the use of Emirates Airlines, who have three flights a day  London to Dubai but only 1 a day Dubai to Bangkok. Tip select the  shortest overall travel time.

 Sent all the paperwork via email and received all the returned paper  work via email. The tricky part was determining the virus test date v  the flight purchase. The Thai demand was 76 from "journey start", the  Dubai demand was 96 hours from actual virus test swab being taken. Two  different requirements 

My ASQ issued a confirmed booking prior to deposit. The airline promised  free date change if required but wanted a ticket purchase. Once the  delivered to the embassy the CEO was issued in a day. The test  availability in London is good and the results although "guaranteed"  issue is70 hours, mine was returned in 48 hours.




> the government do not really want any foreign tourism in the country until Q1 2021


Application for the new Long Term Tourist visa is now available from  selected countries. I suggest those that have achieved a certain number  of days of new in-country virus positive tests will be the first  countries on the list. The UK was not issuing the new visa,  understandably with their inability to meet the standard. Once all  countries agree on new requirements and meet the criteria more will  travel.

On my travels to the UK via Lufthansa the prices were similar to normal  times.The planes were 20% full Bangkok to Frankfurt, 100% Frankfurt to  London.  The return London to Dubai 30% and Dubai to Bangkok 100%. A  large number, 60%, were Asians, I suspect Thai citizens.

The arrivals procedure at Bangkok airport was well managed. The medical  tests and documents checks were working well, the immigration checks  were two fold. One at a desk of 8 officers who checked the docs and  passport another at the normal IO booth where again both checked again.  The ASQ hotel driver were at the exit door, travel to hotel via minibus  with partitions between staff and the 4 passengers. Check-in at the  hotel was efficient and the room spotless with all amenities for one to  do the daily cleaning chores, cleaning, masks hand gel etc. and laundry  products supplied.

The room was a standard twin bedded room, mine overlooks the adjacent  block exercise and sitting out area. Many families with young children.  Allegedly there is one on the top of my block. TV, WIFI, A/C.

Twice daily temp tests. Today I had my first swab, mouth and nose,  similar to London. Not sure what tests they perform as I've been told  the result will be later today.

The food menu is fixed. Breakfast with a choice of 5 Asian or European,  lunch and Dinner menu 8 Asian or European choices. All provide ample  daily intake and are delivered to the table outside door. Restaurant room service and general items, no alcohol, can be ordered via a Line app, delivered to your door and added to your final bill.




> 1 busload of Chinese tourists arriving on the 8th September,


Who are able to meet the, as yet internationally agreed criteria,  health, visa, financial and desire. Unlike many "developed" countries  and their citizens.




> travel limitations is not going to set the tourist sector alight.


Snowbirds may disagree with you. The have the finances and time to enjoy Thailand as they have done before, irritating travel requirements and a visa free environment. One week of 3 - 5 star hotel lockdown, a 3 - 5 star hotel based weeks "rest". No need to visit shops these days, use the apps and delivery service to your hotel door. 




> one of the creature comforts I took to the ASQ  was the ability to make real coffee. 2 bags of ground coffee, my china  mug, and a little Vietnamese 1-cup drip coffee container


Now that is planning.

----------


## Airportwo

> outweighed by hours of abject boredom in a tiny hotel room.


You wouldn't have made a good "offshore hand" the shear boredom of ~28 days offshore was a killer! especially 25 years ago when there were no communications, thank the Lord those days are behind me.

Like you, I need a couple of cups of good coffee in the morning, try one of these, great for travel! ??
Original Portable French Press Coffee Maker Vacuum Insulated Travel Mug Premium Stainless Steel Hot And Cold Brew Great For Commuter, Camping, Outdoors And Office Black | Lazada.co.th

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> You wouldn't have made a good "offshore hand" the shear boredom of ~28 days offshore was a killer! especially 25 years ago when there were no communications, thank the Lord those days are behind me.
> 
> Like you, I need a couple of cups of good coffee in the morning, try one of these, great for travel! ??
> Original Portable French Press Coffee Maker Vacuum Insulated Travel Mug Premium Stainless Steel Hot And Cold Brew Great For Commuter, Camping, Outdoors And Office Black | Lazada.co.th


Lol quit griping n get on with it - they're paying you, aren't they!!??

Joking of course... that mini press looks the business, except for the weight... really.

When i came back the measly baggage allowance for business class was....40kg only (could have 2 suitcases)

We were told that because Thai wanted to recoup as much money as they could, anything over 40.5kg would be excess baggage charge.

The Thai Airways baggage allowance for business class on this flight was... 40kg only. we were told at the travel agent that Thai were trying to recoup as much cash as possible so anything over 40.5kgs would be a chargeable excess baggage.

Mine came in at 40.4kgs, cutting it pretty fine but i was prepared to jettison the 3 cans of & Dandelion & Burdock and the family pack of cheesy wotsits should the need arise.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> In an ASQ on day 6. 
> 
> The UK Thai embassy was very helpful and the decision quick. Although  they stated that all "repatriation" were full for months they also  suggested the the use of Emirates Airlines, who have three flights a day  London to Dubai but only 1 a day Dubai to Bangkok. Tip select the  shortest overall travel time.
> 
>  Sent all the paperwork via email and received all the returned paper  work via email. The tricky part was determining the virus test date v  the flight purchase. The Thai demand was 76 from "journey start", the  Dubai demand was 96 hours from actual virus test swab being taken. Two  different requirements 
> 
> My ASQ issued a confirmed booking prior to deposit. The airline promised  free date change if required but wanted a ticket purchase. Once the  delivered to the embassy the CEO was issued in a day. The test  availability in London is good and the results although "guaranteed"  issue is70 hours, mine was returned in 48 hours.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input, and congrats on making it back. 

If the process has become easier, i am glad to hear it.

With regards to the new 'opening criteria, the point i was making is that a few over-wintering types are not going to swell the tourist industry coffers by the 400 billion they enjoyed in previous years, thats it. Of course, anyone getting in at any time is good news!

----------


## Chittychangchang

> Mine came in at 40.4kgs, cutting it pretty fine but i was prepared to jettison the 3 cans of & Dandelion & Burdock and the family pack of cheesy wotsits should the need arise.


That could have been painful, gonna taste all the better knowing how close they came to not making it :Smile:

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> That could have been painful, gonna taste all the better knowing how close they came to not making it


yeah, *Chitty*... its gone already!

I never saw *dandelion n burdock* for sale here....anyone know different?

----------


## Dragonfly

the funny thing is most places in Bangkok are open, there is simply no overseas customers, that must take at least 50% off their usual revenues

same same here in Paris, most cafe and restaurants are down 70% if it wasn't for us locals to go there

----------


## Dragonfly

2021Q1 most likely for mass tourism again, and that would probably be late February and early March, and another 6 months for things to look almost normal

eventually governments in all countries are going to realize they can't control that thing, so they will have to let it go despite all the silly measures they have been implementing for the last 6 months

----------


## cyrille

You're ignoring how every time around the world when something is relaxed...the shit hits the fan.

The latest example is in universities in the UK.

But then being utterly oblivious to reality seems to be your thing.

----------


## Shutree

There is a fair question in the middle of all this: Just how much constraint can an economy take before it collapses and social disorder becomes a bigger problem than Covid? 

I don't know the answer, it doesn't look like any country has really got it right. We don't know when a reliable vaccine will reach people like me, almost certainly not in the next 6 months. Young people, let's say those under 30, have little to fear and probably see some advantages in a bit of a clear out of the over-60s.

Rock v. Hard Place

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Day 5  3rd August
*
I spoke to Martin via messenger and we agreed to meet in the coffee shop at 1000. I booked my slot and arrived under escort at a couple of minutes past. He was there plus 1 other, Dan who had also travelled from Abu Dhabi. The hour whizzed past as we all enjoyed the chance to chat, away from the incarceration. 




Dan


Martin



The hour was up all too quickly, and back to the room. Martin had mentioned his wife was visiting and did I want anything? Lol yessssssaside from beer honey/lemon green tea (I drink more of that than coke and other sodas), some seaweed snacks, another can of milk for the coffee and some biscuits, any, to go with the coffee.

We all met again in the afternoon at 1530, again for an extended hour. There seemed to be less control of the garden access, and I really pushed that as the days went by.
In between were the periods of time in the room, and by now I was heartily bored of that room. TV was pretty crap, and I had done YouTube to death.  Only skype was still interesting  ex work colleagues, my son in UK, my wife of course. This was still interesting because it was interactive.

At least my sleep had settled down. Routine. Wake up  temp check and send on LINE. Banter with the nurse  my coffee  skype with PJ - breakfast  coffee shop for chats  incarceration   skype with PJ -lunch  garden for interaction  room and skype with whoever was online  dinner  Temp check and LINE - bath  Skype with PJ - TV/internet  order following days menu  sleep. Tedious, but I could do it. 

5 days down






i asked for extra chips and they came - free

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Day 6 4th August*
Just when the routine was established the hotel / ministry set out to change it! Due to ‘some undefined issues’ with BKK ASQ’s, ALL coffee shop and gym access was suspended. Great. But the coffee shop was still open and drinks could be ordered, so the three of us booked for 1030 in the garden and all ordered coffees there. It worked. Another 90 minutes+, even with the patrolling hotel staff we were not told to return to the rooms after 1 hour. I suspect the hotel were really trying to make our enforced stay as good as they could. 

Martin was due to meet with his wife later so I said, I am going to just go to the garden again in the afternoon and see what happens. 

He dropped round my food order after his meeting, to my room (another no-no, but not prevented) , and later, at around 3pm, he and I just went to the balcony garden again. There was no checking, no book to sign or Tag to collect, and the patrol came 2 times while we were there and said nothing. OK! Another little victory if we could go to the garden at will.

----------


## Dragonfly

> You're ignoring how every time around the world when something is relaxed...the shit hits the fan.
> 
> The latest example is in universities in the UK.
> 
> But then being utterly oblivious to reality seems to be your thing.


that's exactly how disconnected from reality politicians think,

they think they can control that thing with restrictions, it simply doesn't work and not feasible in the long run

a lot of virus specialists are now saying that we need to let that thing run its course, even if it means a lot of cases and casualties

only the idiots believe in miracle and think that current restrictions are useful,

it turns out that the 3 months global lockdown was a total waste of time

----------


## Dragonfly

> There is a fair question in the middle of all this: Just how much constraint can an economy take before it collapses and social disorder becomes a bigger problem than Covid? 
> 
> I don't know the answer, it doesn't look like any country has really got it right. We don't know when a reliable vaccine will reach people like me, almost certainly not in the next 6 months. Young people, let's say those under 30, have little to fear and probably see some advantages in a bit of a clear out of the over-60s.
> 
> Rock v. Hard Place


governments are in panic mode and only demonstrating what we knew for a long time, they are incapable of doing anything right, and are only making matters worse

their rigide structure and ideals mean they can't face the harsh reality of events, and are just in denial mode

it was the same with the Great Crisis of 2008, absolutely clueless

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Day 7  5th August*
Same routine as previous, I was well settled in to it, and at the end of today, I would be about 50% through.









The three of us met at 1030 in the garden, our regular slot and stayed until 1230. It became apparent that the garden was a semi free-for-all  we stopped booking it! Never had an issue the whole time. Same in the afternoon. 

Today I tried the coffee shop menu and ordered Bingsu, the Korean ice desert. 



Little treats. Pass the time, but the room enclosure is really starting to affect me.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*My ASQ Pris...room*

I guess it might help to paint the picture if I include some shots of the room I was holidaying in. Here it is:


Luxury 5-star bed


Hard floors throughout - an ASQ requirement. This floor appeared to have been laid over the carpeting


Luxury 5-star 32'' TV


Luxury 5-star eating / working / contemplating topping ones self, table and chair


some Luxury hanging space. At least they gave you all the water up front so no change to run out ( more was available but at a cost, of course)


What can i say? Luxury easy chair and cocktail table for those cosy drinks-party-for-one occasions


The bed was over 6 foot WIDE, enough to sleep across it, which i did a couple of times , just because i could.
It was not the typical hotel bed - brick hard with about 1cm of travel. This one was, actually comfortable but 5-star? Sorry...no way.


luxury case storage 'area' OK... enough of the 5-star luxury 'cos it ain't!

lets check out the *bathroom*....


Throwing slabs of mirror and marble at the bathroom don't make anything '5-star'
Reasonable materials but motorway services area restroom thinking


..and i hear all the girls..''put the bloody seat down!' 
No shan't... my ASQ my rules


C'mon seriously? That is not a 5-star experience, right.

A good *3-star*, nothing more

Oh, theres a fridge and tea/coffee facilities too.





...and a safe box



The cleaning staff only started to clean AFTER i got the 1st negative result.

----------


## OhOh

> This one was, actually comfortable but 5-star? Sorry...no way.


Very similar to my ASQ except a shower behind a glass wall instead of a bath.

Maple Hotel - Bangkok | Hotels.com




> The cleaning staff only started to clean AFTER i got the 1st negative result.


Are you sent to the balcony whilst they hose down the room?

How long after the test did you receive the result?

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Very similar to my ASQ except a shower behind a glass wall instead of a bath.
> 
> Maple Hotel - Bangkok | Hotels.com
> 
> 
> Are you sent to the balcony whilst they hose down the room?
> 
> How long after the test did you receive the result?


Yeah *OhOh*, the ubiquitous knock on the door + 'cleaning!' signaling my requirement, if I wanted them to clean the room, to vacate the property and head to the garden. I needed no second instruction - of course I returned long after they had finished

Results from the test came back with 24 hours. tested at about 1017 on day 3 and got the all clear at 0700 on day 4

----------


## OhOh

^Just asked the temperature taking nurse, she says i do not have the virus. 

One down another in a week.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> ^Just asked the temperature taking nurse, she says i do not have the virus. 
> 
> One down another in a week.


Good luck with that - you're nearly there!

how are YOU finding the incarceration?

----------


## OhOh

^I was looking forward to the ability to go up to the roof today. Unfortunately on the 14th floor there is a large exhibition/event room but no external roof !

----------


## Stumpy

I was just told today that another brave soul colleague is lining up for his incarceration process.  Just started the "Why I need to come to Thailand" request. What I did find out that is really interesting is that after they come and complete their part of the NPI and leave, if they need to return again they have to do the entire process all over again. 

Man what a crazy world. Again, I sure hope that this nonsense does not become the standard like a lot of the crap did after 9/11. Traveling after that unfortunate event made travel a huge pain in the ass. You add this Covid stuff and travel will be such a tiresome process no one will do it. It will be more trouble than its worth.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> I was just told today that another brave soul colleague is lining up for his incarceration process.  Just started the "Why I need to come to Thailand" request. What I did find out that is really interesting is that after they come and complete their part of the NPI and leave, if they need to return again they have to do the entire process all over again. 
> 
> Man what a crazy world. Again, I sure hope that this nonsense does not become the standard like a lot of the crap did after 9/11. Traveling after that unfortunate event made travel a huge pain in the ass. You add this Covid stuff and travel will be such a tiresome process no one will do it. It will be more trouble than its worth.


When i did the 'why i need to come..'' submission, i broke it into 3 areas - 1. economic - what i will be spending - new car etc, 2- medical - the (potential) need for me to attend hospital with various ailments requiring possible surgery, at cost of course and 3 - personal - my family needs me, away for x months etc. it worked, 'cos here i am.

Your statements about the hassle etc. for coming to Thailand under the current arrangements is exactly why NO ONE is coming , and why all those trumpeted schemes have failed - but as I said earlier, i dont think they are too bothered. they did not really want people coming in until next year.

----------


## OhOh

> his incarceration process


Currently I'm not aware of any international guidelines on opening  borders. One person two weeks in a 5* hotel is a luxury to others as you  suggest is incarceration. The choice is theirs.




> if they need to return again they have to do the entire process all over again.


One cough in their vicinity maybe enough for an infection on the flight  home, whilst living at home or during the return journey. It's the  returning citizen or foreigner to follow whatever the government edict  is. Each government is responsible for clearing up the mess that has  been dropped into their laps.



> It will be more trouble than its worth.


Their are many reasons people fly, personal, family ... One decides oneself. 

A small amount of bureaucracy and a two week stay hotel stay. Just put a all inclusive package together.

Currently in Thailand they are all Bangkok possibly 4 or 5 star. 

When  an entrepreneur gets the idea of making a currently empty luxury resort  on a Thai Island, such as Kho Kood, suitably updated/just advertised as  having full security, health services, private transport -  plane/limousine, speedboat and stylish staff uniforms available, the  high rollers will return.
Sure beats looking over the Bangkok skyline.




> Your statements about the hassle etc. for  coming to Thailand under the current arrangements is exactly why NO ONE  is coming


My experience on the Dubai to Bangkok flight suggests otherwise. It was 100% full.

Mostly Asians possibly 90%. The flight did go on to Hong Kong so I don't  know went onto there. Judging from the  well organised queuing at the  health stations I would suggest a large %.

One needs to breakdown the reasons.

Mines was to return to my Thai environment, my family, to a very much  better lifestyle and healthy environment. The availability of hospitals,  government and private.

Sure the two week mass tourist won't come, yet. The overall virus state  in their home country will not allow the receiving country to allow  entry. 

Some Asian countries are creating travel bubbles, once the bubble  countries achieve a certain level of indigenously proven infections for  say 100 days.

Many western countries have not even completed their current phase two  problems. Why they are having the phase two increase you'll have to ask  their government leaders. They are the ones who have been making  decisions not their citizens. Once they achieve the bubble threshold  another group of visitors will become eligible.




> i dont think they are too bothered


Thailand is testing one increase in tourists scheme. I suspect aimed at  the normal annual snowbird group. This group arrives for longer periods,  months not weeks. They spend money, they are aware of Thailand's good  and bad points. Let's see if it works.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Day 8, 9 and 10   6th/7th/8th August*
The next three days basically followed the routine.

 The only difference, with the coffee shop (and gym) still closed was that we were making use of our time out in the garden, as in, extending it as much as we could. We were up to 2 hours in the morning and 2 hours in the afternoon! Fresh air, something to look at. OK it was only Suvarnabhumi comings and goings but was a chatting point along with other talking to my inner circle and to the wider ASQ holiday-makers all trapped in the Hotel.

The room was being cleaned every other day, my morning coffee ritual was working well, as was the 10am coffee delivery from the coffee shop. 

The only other thing I tried over these 3 days was a pizza off the Pizza / pasta menu. I went for the seafood special  it was all home-made in the hotelall the food provided in the hotel was cooked in the hotel kitchen by the in-house chefs. The pizza was actually very good  tasted freshly prepared, looked freshly prepared and was not overly expensive even before the 20% off.









I told the guys about this, and we agreed that, after the 2nd COVID19 test, on the 11th day, we would order pizzas and eat them out in the garden! Further discussion, and one thing led to another, and before we knew it, we agreed we would also drink some of the beer that was supposed to be forbidden at the same time! Beer and pizzas out in the gardenthis was approaching normality!

----------


## aging one

> I told the guys about this, and we agreed that, after the 2nd COVID19 test, on the 11th day, we would order pizzas and eat them out in the garden! Further discussion, and one thing led to another, and before we knew it, we agreed we would also drink some of the beer that was supposed to be forbidden at the same time! Beer and pizzas out in the garden…this was approaching normality!
> 
> Let’s see if we can pull it off.


Proves the old saying.   "boys will be boys" :Smile: 

My money is on you guys pulling it off.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Our outlook  Suvarnabhumi Airport*
Some look out on the hustle-bustle of central Bangkok, some (the uber-rich) get swaying palms and a private pool (and a 500,000 THB bill), some get a room with NO WINDOWS.
Residents of Siam Mandarina get this  a panoramic view of Bangkoks principal airport. 








It might seem like not the most interesting of views but actually, having not experienced it before it, well, 'passed the time' while outside. We started playing the game guess how many planes will arrive or leave in the next 15 minutes. That game was pretty slow at the start! However, in the latter stages of ASQ, it was interesting to note the increase in the plane activity.

At the start, it was pretty much all Thai Airways (for the times I was outside) with a few cargo deliveries from Qatar and EVA. 






One could not escape the fact though in the case of Thai, just about ALL of their fleet was in Suvarnabhumi and most of it was grounded. The word was that so many foreign airports were waiting to pounce on Thai aircraft in lieu of money owed, that there were only a few airports Thai could fly to where they would be able to leave again. The 380s in these photos did not move the entire time I was in ASQ. That line of 18 grounded Thai planes  never moved.







We also witnessed the complete shutdown of the airport when a certain German resident flew in on a 24 hour visit. The plane, Thai of course was very late  something to do with being unable to pay for fuel, allegedly.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Proves the old saying.   "boys will be boys"
> 
> My money is on you guys pulling it off.


Afternoon!

You were too quick for me there - I edited and removed that last line, since its a 'sure thing', LOL.

...and here's me thinking everyone would be on a sleepy Sunday afternoon until the F1 starts....

----------


## Shutree

The Thai planes might indeed be short of safe havens to land in but I am a bit sceptical. After all, BA just retired all of its 747s and  no one is saying the same. Airport graveyards around the world are filled or filling up.
Which is not to say that Thai hasn't been seriously mismanaged for years and isn't a complete basket case. Their next accounts will  be worse than awful. No passengers and the asset value of all those aircraft about zero.
Good time to be shopping for a plane or two.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> The Thai planes might indeed be short of safe havens to land in but I am a bit sceptical. After all, BA just retired all of its 747s and  no one is saying the same. Airport graveyards around the world are filled or filling up.
> Which is not to say that Thai hasn't been seriously mismanaged for years and isn't a complete basket case. Their next accounts will  be worse than awful. No passengers and the asset value of all those aircraft about zero.
> Good time to be shopping for a plane or two.


At the start of all those repat flights, THAI were 'taking the lead' as the flights were being organised through the Thai embassies / Consulates, but the carriers of those countries were also looking for ways to get in the air and, so for example at the start of repat from UAE it was THAI all the way but by the time my flight came round Emirates and Etihad were also doing the repat flights to Thailand. 

I got THAI, but would have preferred Etihad as I am a silver member with them.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Day 11   9th August*
Once again, I was awake early and pre-occupied with the COVID19 testing. 

Again it was scheduled for 1000 but this time there was no doubt – I knew exactly what to expect.

I drank my morning coffee but I did not enjoy it. I picked at the breakfast. All too soon, 1000 arrived and this time almost immediately, came that knock on the door. 

_‘COVID test…please follow me to the nurse’
_
What’s the big deal? You have done it here before, 1 week ago. Hell… you did it 4 times in Dubai… so pull yourself together. 5 times already. You survived them all. They were all negative. Go get it done.

*‘Please sit down and relax. No dramas this time, eh!?’* the nurse was smiling. 

I mentioned last time that I almost vomited, so she pointed out the plastic bag lined bin, close at hand. ‘*I’ll try’*.

‘*Open wide*’

The throat test was over in a flash, but now the moment I was not looking forward to. I awaited the instruction I knew was coming…

*‘Tip your head back and breathe out through your mouth.’
*
The same feelings as before. The initial sense of the swab in the nose…irritating but ok. But it persisted. Deeper. The sense of discomfort rose. The swab went still further. I started to lean back again but the nurse was ready this time.

*‘Try to keep still, please. It will soon be over’
*
Her firm hand on the back of my head and before I could move, the swab was in. All the way in. In fact, further than all the way. I remember seeing that swab. Was it 12 cm? Or more? 15? 20cm? It felt like the tip was inside my brain. I let out a sound of discomfort, opened my eyes, and saw the nurse looking at me.

‘*Ok*?’

The swab was STILL all the way in. I could feel it, that plastic invader. I looked at her and felt the swab retreating. I closed my eyes again. Slowly it was extracted. Why was she taking so long?

*You can go back to the room now’
*
I opened my eyes. She was putting the swab in the sealed container. But I could still feel it! An immense sense of relief overcame me. That was it!! End of testing! Unless… unless this one was positive? But why would it be? Nah… all was going to be well.

I went straight out into the garden.  Martin was there already, Dan turned up about 10 minutes later. they had both already completed their COVID19 test.

Now, all we could do was wait for the *results*

----------


## OhOh

Second virus test negative. I am freed at 6am on the 16th.

My wife informs me that some in the village are suffering from giant mosquito bites. Possibly joint lockdown will be required at home.  :Smile:

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Second virus test negative. I am freed at 6am on the 16th.
> 
> My wife informs me that some in the village are suffering from giant mosquito bites. Possibly joint lockdown will be required at home.


Hey *OhOh*! thats fantastic!

Its such a sense of relief when all you have to do is wait for the release date.

Overall, how did you rate your ASQ?

for me, the *SM* was an 8 out of 10 (as an ASQ).

Definitely a good 3-sta hotel for normal bookings, though.

----------


## OhOh

The overall journey back to Thailand I think is more useful comparison.

So here are my scores

The Thai Embassy in London assistance and delivery of the required documentation -10
The window for obtaining a negative test and delivery of the results is very tight - different countries have different test to results delivery time/definitions causing me stress.
Departure airport empty, staff "accommodating" - 10
Transit airport choice? I suggest a non-stop flight if available, although their system again was not stressful - 10
The Thai airport health and immigration checks - 10
The pickup at the airport by the hotel staff - 10
The Check-in - 10
The Room - 10
The twice daily temp checks - 10
The two virus test - 10
The food options - 10 for a 3* hotel
The exercise areas - 8

All in all other than the boredom very good. My only gripes are the food temperature at the point of delivery, my room. Often it was not "hot from the kitchen" enough for me. But as I've learnt, Thais are not particularly bothered.

The only suggestion I can make for the whole plan, from the airport arrival in Thailand to 6am out the door, is that hotels away from Bangkok should be introduced. A hotel on an island properly isolated with it's own private beach would be far more comfortable, and what many would prefer. Although on an island I wouldn't consider Phuket as a choice, although many would. The island situation may not have the necessary hospitals but as anyone who succumbs i.e. has a positive test result, they could be in a mainland one within an hour or two.

Choose a direct flight if possible, no picking up or landings of passengers and no waiting in the transit airports.

With current numbers arriving the system works well, with the Super Tourists I think it will work. For the masses of two week tourists it will not. 

Possibly if and when the bubbles idea is internationally determined i.e. proven national infection rate <1 for 3 months, full negative test result prior to travel, initial arrival test - airport, track and trace technology proven and a weekly virus test. In stages and virus numbers substantiated. Any outbreaks a countries nationals are banned from boarding at their departure airport, but associated costs included in travel insurance coverage, Emirates Airline offered this insurance for free in September, but a transit stop route.

Far better than being in the UK, now and by all projections, during the coming winter.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> The overall journey back to Thailand I think is more useful comparison.
> 
> So here are my scores
> 
> The Thai Embassy in London assistance and delivery of the required documentation -10
> The window for obtaining a negative test and delivery of the results is very tight - different countries have different test to results delivery time/definitions causing me stress.
> Departure airport empty, staff "accommodating" - 10
> Transit airport choice? I suggest a non-stop flight if available, although their system again was not stressful - 10
> The Thai airport health and immigration checks - 10
> ...


Lol I agree about the food temperature but in the SM, it was remedied with one phone call, and all my meals came piping hot after that.

The Dubai Consulate-General went above and beyond to help me and my fellow 'western' repatriates get onto the so-say Thai-only repat flight. that plane was also full - not surprisingly as there are many more Thai nationals in the ME that one might imagine. I pretty much concur with your view of the process, the only downside is the unnecessary cost of it all. Home quarantine would be equally good but save 50k. A hospital link could be provided for that option if allowed. 

Interesting to mention the STV and its potential. Did you see in the media that the plane load of Chinese 'tourists' who were scheduled to arrive in Phuket on 8th October, and who were then 'delayed'.... in fact, not a single one of them actually made any sort of booking to make the trip!  some general enquiries were blown up into the definite trip, which had to be cancelled.

A case of wishful thinking and i wonder if this might be the fate of this scheme, same as the schemes that have gone before?

----------


## OhOh

> my meals came piping hot


I've learnt to eat whatever is served up and smile. It stops any misunderstandings.




> A case of wishful thinking


Not necessarily. The Phuket politician was demanding some action and the government spokesman made a statement. As for the origin of the "tourists" who knows. 

A bit surprised that the initial batch failed to appear. No demand, visa demands to extensive or a failure of Phuket to get their act together.

Don't really care, Trat provincel, after all this time, is still at zero cases. 

Although there are village rumours of giant mosquitoes and my wife says to stay indoors. I think my wife was worried I wasn't returning. Especially as I didn't invite her to meet me at the airport. I did explain that the hotel staff would meet me and whisk me away to the hotel. She may have thought, "Yes, but who with"?

35 hours to freedom.

My wife has a list of jobs awaiting me, she said I could choose which to do first. :Smile:

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> I've learnt to eat whatever is served up and smile. It stops any misunderstandings.
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. The Phuket politician was demanding some action and the government spokesman made a statement. As for the origin of the "tourists" who knows. 
> 
> A bit surprised that the initial batch failed to appear. No demand, visa demands to extensive or a failure of Phuket to get their act together.
> 
> Don't really care, Trat provincel, after all this time, is still at zero cases. 
> ...


1. build kitchen - ongoing
2. buid master bedroom closet - not even started
3. purchase car - ordered awaiting delivery
4. concrete the drive - easy...employ k Pot
5. construct the car port - ditto
6. sort out the garden..lol trips off the tongue so easily - ongoing
7. etc etc

im looking into dubai flights to pop back...for a rest!

bless 'em...

I love being back really, no matter how many jobs there are.

----------


## OhOh

Released at 6:30 am this morning, after receiving yet another virus free certificate. Every passanger on the bus had to fill in a form. Departure point, drop off point, seat number and phone number. Back at home at 12:00.

A smile from the father in law, a wave from my wife's sister, 3 dogs baying for attention - the male dog has been in the wars again one of his front legs has a been bitten. He held it up for me see.

My wife was hiding in the bedroom, fully clothed. She didn't remain that way.

A bowl of pad kapow moo followed the arrival of a welcome beer.

Good to be home again.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> Released at 6:30 am this morning, after receiving yet another virus free certificate. Every passanger on the bus had to fill in a form. Departure point, drop off point, seat number and phone number. Back at home at 12:00.
> 
> A smile from the father in law, a wave from my wife's sister, 3 dogs baying for attention - the male dog has been in the wars again one of his front legs has a been bitten. He held it up for me see.
> 
> My wife was hiding in the bedroom, fully clothed. She didn't remain that way.
> 
> A bowl of pad kapow moo followed the arrival of a welcome beer.
> 
> Good to be home again.


Good news!!!

So...thats me n You sorted out.

I wonder how many other members have made the trip back, or...are in process of doing so?

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Day 13 - 14     11 and 12th August
*
Now it was just a case of staying out of trouble and waiting...watching the clock tick down.

Yeah, I had the countdown timer on my phone!

The revised breakfast turned up each day as requested. the other meals were all as per menu and were all pretty good.

The last 4 *breakfasts*:









i was a lot more relaxed, yet at the same time frustrated by still being 'locked up'

Just had to stick it out.

We met in the garden, morning and evening, the gym re-opened so Dan and Martin had another distraction, and I found my self sleeping more - i guess the stress of the situation had receded somewhat.

I was totally sick of this tiny room though. God knows how criminals cope psychologically with real incarceration, sometimes for years.

At long last, the night of the 12th August arrived.

*I was going home tomorrow!*

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Day 15  13th August
*
Not surprisingly, I was awake and up early, even though they were not coming until 9am

I passed on the breakfast, because we were heading to Khoonsin restaurant as soon as we got away from the hotel.

Reception called to check the time and would get the porter to collect the suitcases. 

I packed my few belongings back into my 2 suitcases, made my coffee and called PJ on skype.

They had just set off!

My mental clock had them arriving at about 9.10am, what's 10 minutes!!?

I had the bath, double-checked the room for anything i might have missed. yes... I definitely had the laptop this time, unlike at Suvarnabhumi!

Everything was rounded up, everything was packed. I was ready. 

At 8.30am, I called reception to tell them I wanted to vacate the room, and wait downstairs.

The guy came for the cases, and with a last look at my home for 2 weeks... we went to the lift for the last time.

I got to reception and.. *Martin* and *Dan* were already there!

I did the check-out, paid my room bill for those coffees, bingsu and pizzas.

Then we all sat, looking at the car entrance for our pick-ups.

Martin's wife arrived first. The car swept in, and parked up and Martin was straight out. Assistance was given for his cases, and he came back to the steps of reception with his wife for a last goodbye.

At that point, a white Ford Focus pulled in, driven by PJ's friend. 

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!

I'm going home. I'm not ashamed to say...the emotion of the occasion overcame me at this point. The hopelessness in Dubai, the hope when it was announced that i could apply. those F.....ng hoops to jump through. the tight timescales. the chance of the COVID test being positive, or the result not coming back in time. 3 months of stress. The sheer effort to get to this point. 

The emotion passed, thankfully and I was able to compose myself. I went out to the car, rather than them coming up the steps. the ported loaded my suitcases, 1 in the back of the car, and her friend asked if I wanted to drive? Oh boy! did I!? 

We said our goodbyes and then I was straight into the drivers seat - keep my mind occupied, as we slowly pulled out from Siam mandarina and into the streets of KingKeow., and freedom.

Finally, I was home to Thailand for real.




So ends the tale of my return. 

Yes... we went to *Khoonsin* for breakfast, where i was greeted by the staff and owners, interested to know how I got back!

Then to the local *salon* where i have been going for 8 years, for haircut and nails (yes, nails, alright!?)

Next was *Ang Sila*, for seafood for my coming home dinner

Then we drove back to Chonburi, stopping at *Tesco Lotus* on the way for supplies.

And, at last, I was back in the house in *Bo Kwang Thon*g by mid afternoon!

----------


## OhOh

> The last 4 breakfasts:


Hiso, no partitions in my serving trays. :Smile: 




> I was back in the house in Bo Kwang Thong


Yes it's pure bliss.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Post Script.
*
To 'seal the deal', as it were, I needed to convert that temp visa into something more 'permanent'

Yes... my visa was 12-month, but thats not 12 continuous months with 90-day reporting - its 12 month multi entry but one has to leave in between each 3 months.

Jeez, I did not know that!

by pure chance, I was reading about 90-day reporting, which is what I thought I would be doing, and noted that it said one could report 15 days before and up to 7 days after the date.

We were on 12 days before at that time, so the following day i went with PJ to the Immigration Office at* SriRacha, ChonBuri.* 

Imagine my shock when the officers gleefully told me I could NOT simply report but I had to either convert the visa or leave!

We left and went straight to the bank to get the books updated and arrange the letter. Next to the photo copy place near Phanat Nikhom, and then home tp assemble everything for the Marriage visa application, and take those all-important 'home' pics (y'know, me in the toilet, she n me rolling about on the bed, etc.)

The following day was a torrential thunderstorm all day, coupled with the fact that the car we were using was a 'loan car' from the showroom while they sort ours out, and something in it was draining the battery. this meant I was taking the negative battery cable off every time we stopped.

First stop was the printers, for some additional documents and those photos. Next, the bank, and I left the engine running. finally off to Immigration, but we got there at 1155 and were told to go get lunch. 

Anyway, after lunch (again left the engine running) we returned to find the whole car park under 7 inches of water! I dropped her and parked up, then just waded through.

All went well with the officer, apart from not everything was duplicated, but there was a copy shop on the property.

Handed over all the docs, paid the 1,900THB and was rewarded with a 1-month temporary stamp in the passport while they 'check' it all and make the house visit.

So, that process also almost completed, but thank goodness I did not wait until the last day before going for that 90 day reporting!

And, *PJ* was an absolute star, I cold not have done it without her.

----------


## Shutree

Fascinating story and very pleased that you were able to jump through all those hoops. You proved it can be done.

----------


## loll

Supposedly, if you are older than 60 years,  before going to the hotel you have to spend the first night at a hospital .
Anybody can confirm this? 
Are you over 60 y.o.?

----------

